# Can someone help sex these 12 week old Easter Rogers and those island red



## klche (May 14, 2017)

Could someone please help sex these 12 week Easter Eggers and Rhode Island red


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs (May 14, 2017)

I think they are all roosters.


----------



## Sourland (May 14, 2017)

3 cockerels.


----------



## Chicken Girl (May 15, 2017)

Cockerels


----------



## mountainbear (May 15, 2017)

Just here to see yours - trying to sex one of my EE "pullets" whom I have a sneaking suspicion is _not _of the female persuasion.

Edit - I attached a picture of mine, the red and grey eagle-looking one:


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs (May 15, 2017)

mountainbear said:


> Just here to see yours - trying to sex one of my EE "pullets" whom I have a sneaking suspicion is _not _of the female persuasion.
> 
> Edit - I attached a picture of mine, the red and grey eagle-looking one:


How old is it?


----------



## mountainbear (May 15, 2017)

About 8 weeks old. S/he isn't aggressive really, but is most definitely "top bird" and is a bit bigger than everyone else. Also, the comb seems to be a deeper red than my other EE. It's a mixed flock, so I only have the one for comparison.

I attached another pic.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs (May 15, 2017)

mountainbear said:


> About 8 weeks old. S/he isn't aggressive really, but is most definitely "top bird" and is a bit bigger than everyone else. Also, the comb seems to be a deeper red than my other EE. It's a mixed flock, so I only have the one for comparison.
> 
> I attached another pic.


At that age it's a rooster.


----------



## BYCDebiD (May 15, 2017)

Definite cockerel.


----------



## mymilliefleur (May 15, 2017)

mountainbear said:


> Just here to see yours - trying to sex one of my EE "pullets" whom I have a sneaking suspicion is _not _of the female persuasion.
> 
> Edit - I attached a picture of mine, the red and grey eagle-looking one:


That's a cockerel, and a very pretty one.


----------



## mountainbear (May 15, 2017)

Well, I tried to add another pic but it didn't work! One more shot!

Hmm, thanks all, I thought he might be. I've started referring to him as a him because I've just figured. I do think all my others are pullets, though.


----------

